# Raised scales on a betta



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello! I am usually on the betta section, but I thought someone might be able to help me here. I have a new guy, Slimer, that seems to have raised scales (not dropsy-looking, though). I've only had him for two weeks, so can't give much background on him. He is in a 3 gallon eclipse, cycled, Prime, indian almond leaf extract, a bit of AQ salt (phasing it out, just wanted to get any possible parasites he might have brought in). Temp is at 80* (with heater). He is eating like a pig, doing his little betta bubble nest territory dance, and generally quite crazy. Never rests. Don't see any external parasites, no flashing. nothing. I'm not sure what it could be except some sort of bacterial problem or the beginning of dropsy? Any advice would be much appreciated!

You can see the jagged scales along his spine.



http://imageshack.us


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

maybe it's a problem with his slime coat.has he always had this or only recently? to tell you the truth this is the first time im reading about raised fish scales.


----------



## fish1983 (Aug 27, 2010)

generally raised scales are an early sign of dropsy... i see its been a month since you posted hope everything is ok with the little guy now


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

dropsy ouch!!!


----------

